# Impressive villains



## Cyanomega (Jun 30, 2015)

Let's take a moment to revel in the darker side of things. The love of the "bad guy". More often than not they can be more impressive than the hero. Any form of media will do. Books, movies, comics, radio ect.
since I've just finished up the daredevil Netflix series(it was impressive and worth it) I'll start with Wilson Fisk(comics)
98% of his fat ass is muscle. He is a cruel, calculating crime boss fitting of the name "Kingpin" 7/10 times he uses brains above brawn(loved his ultimate Spider-Man version) great interaction with all NY based marvel heroes. This is just a weak starting point to a stronger discussion. Any villain is game! Let's show some love to the dark side!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 30, 2015)

Christopher pelant
From bones

I think he is the greatest criminal in the series. I juse love villian with great minds that can pull off the most elaborate of schemes and still get away with it. Makes things much more exciting. 

That being said, I also really admire moriarty from bbcs sherlock.


----------



## JynxLynx (Jun 30, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Christopher pelant
> From bones
> 
> I think he is the greatest criminal in the series. I juse love villian with great minds that can pull off the most elaborate of schemes and still get away with it. Makes things much more exciting.
> ...


'Nuff said.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 30, 2015)

KingPin is really cool. 

I like a ton of Disney Villains. Mainly Scar, Hook, Cruella De Vil and Madame Medusa. Crazy and sorta fabulous in their own way.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 1, 2015)

Threads like these remind me of this guy:


ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*
> Bill Sykes:*_
> 
> 
> ...



My opinion hasn't changed.
For the uninitiated, he's the villain from Disney's _Oliver and Company. _


----------

